# Bumper Boy Reliability



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Im thinking of getting two BB Derby Doubles and wondering about reliability?
Ive been hearing some complaints about breakdowns and poor customer service. Any imput from BB owners would be helpful.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

perhaps it would be better to use a poll?

but I know that I have overall been happy with my BB.....just have to remember to keep it charged, cock the firing pins, and keep it clean.

Juli


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Juli, says it all!

See the BB post on the RTF forum. Do searches, there is plenty written here.


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

they are very reliable...about 50% of the time!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Mine are reliable 100% of the time.

Until a servo or wiring harness stops working.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

!00% here too. No problems, in using them or with BB service. 

John Lash


----------



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

No major issues with mine at 2 years old. Any customer service issues have been outstanding... very reliable


----------



## h2oknine (Mar 15, 2005)

I had a post on the other board you might look at that anyway about ready to send mine back nothing but trouble and getting very irritated


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

2 derby doubles 0 % trouble trouble
________
starcraft 2 replays


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

carolinagold said:


> 2 derby doubles 0 % trouble trouble


 
Same here after about 5 years, just replaced the batteries.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Little trouble with mine, have several units with high use, customer service has been acceptable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

lots of use here been fair so far 4 years old, everbody says it right,charge clean, and they will work 80% of the time, when they dont fiddle with programming will almost always get them going!


----------



## muddyriver (Dec 15, 2005)

Not to jump this thread, but how repeatable are they as far as dropping the bumper in the same spot. I know in some training we are very specific where the bird needs to land. is this reliable also can you change the distance it is fired?? Also if you have some that are 6+ years old are they due for a update?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

muddyriver said:


> Not to jump this thread, but how repeatable are they as far as dropping the bumper in the same spot. I know in some training we are very specific where the bird needs to land. is this reliable also can you change the distance it is fired?? Also if you have some that are 6+ years old are they due for a update?


If the wind does not push the bumper, the bumpers will land with 2 yards or less of each other.

Can't comment about the updates. But if they are working fine, why update? You will lose 3 weeks or more if you send them in.

Mine are about 7-8 years old and I can't remember sending any in for an update.


----------



## muddyriver (Dec 15, 2005)

Sounds good lablover, I was just curious if there were updates, but if they haven't changed much then I would leave well enough alone.

Thanks,

Muddy


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

My 3 three or four year old four shooters get a LOT f use. A few days ago one started acting strange. Within hours I had Amy on the phone talking me through diagnostics. Here's the result:

Bumper Boy Inc,

Amy,

I want to thank you for diagnosing the problem with one of my bumper boys and sending me the servos a couple of days ago.

I got them, installed them and am back inn business with all three again.

I sincerely appreciate your prompt accurate service. It's great that
you service what you sell.

Thanks from me and the dogs,

-- 
Keith Stroyan


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

I've got three 4 shooters and 1 times out of 5 one or all will not throw at least one bumper. I have to cut the shrink tubing wiggle the three little prongs back together and put a new piece of tubing back on. Can you super glue the prongs together? Anyway these units are less than a year old and are used daily but maintained properly. If my wingers were not so labor intensive I would sell the BB and never look back. Customer service? I'm still waiting on two return calls from early June

Doug


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

If you are waiting for return calls since early June, you need to call back.
They are busy and calls sometimes get lost. If I don't get a call back within 1 day, I call back.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

straightline said:


> I've got three 4 shooters and 1 times out of 5 one or all will not throw at least one bumper. I have to cut the shrink tubing wiggle the three little prongs back together and put a new piece of tubing back on. Can you super glue the prongs together? Anyway these units are less than a year old and are used daily but maintained properly. If my wingers were not so labor intensive I would sell the BB and never look back. Customer service? I'm still waiting on two return calls from early June
> 
> Doug


When I replace servo's, I use hot melt glue to secire the connectors.


----------



## Josh Smith (May 22, 2008)

I own two 8 shooters and two Derby double 2 shooters. They work about 50% of the time. Customer service was good for the customer when Aaron was on board. I have had very little cooperation with Bumper Boy since Amy has taken over. I have a friend that has lots of maintenance problems with his units but has had good luck dealing with Amy to get them fixed. I have another friend that has little to no luck dealing with her.

Bumper boy should have the servos connect with regular electrical connectors because they have to be changed a lot. This would allow the owner to un-plug the old servo and plug in the replacement with a lot less hassle. Servos have to be changed A LOT, and I baby my equipment.

My transmitter is not very reliable either. Amy says that this is because it is the same transmitter as the 12 shooter and sometimes it thinks it should be launching 12 instead of 8 so it gets mixed up. Really?


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

In our training group, we have four 12 shooters, four eights and a host of others.

They work well if they are maintained.

But. . . Amy is a waste of good oxygen.


----------

